# My pico no tech shrimp bowl



## SR52012 (Nov 3, 2013)

I think i posted this in the wrong page... if it belongs in the nano please move. thanks.

Bump: I think i posted this in the wrong page... if it belongs in the nano please move. thanks.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

CFL is too close. In a 10g tank which is 12" tall minus the sub, the !3W CFL bulb seems 
to work well in a brooder type lamp. So judge it from there and use a bulb/w less than
13W and you will probably be OK.
As far as the shrimp are concerned it would be wise to allow a minimum of 60 days for the tank to mature first before getting them. Something which I believe is called bio-film develops on everything in there and is the home of micro bugs which the shrimp
need for food.


----------



## roostertech (Oct 27, 2015)

I have a ~1g shrimp tank sitting at my desk at work. I don't have a heater in here but an air stone to provide water movement and oxygen. One just got berried last week.


----------



## SR52012 (Nov 3, 2013)

Very nice Roost! I wish i didnt have to share a desk at work or i would prob have one here as well.


----------



## Rushdoggie (Jan 14, 2015)

roostertech said:


> I have a ~1g shrimp tank sitting at my desk at work. I don't have a heater in here but an air stone to provide water movement and oxygen. One just got berried last week.


Is that an IKEA vase? I have one as a windowsill tank.


----------



## roostertech (Oct 27, 2015)

Rushdoggie said:


> Is that an IKEA vase? I have one as a windowsill tank.


Yeah IKEA vase


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

What is the heater? Its not one of those under gravel 'betta heater' constant on style ones is it? if so ditch it, they paint peel and kill from the toxins or turn the tank fauna into soup (overheat).


----------

